# Internet hat Aussetzer!



## Festplatte (29. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute, ich hab folgendes Problem: Mein Internet verliert öfters mal die Verbindung, aber am Router leuchtet alles grün und Windows sagt auch "Internetzugriff". Also alles OK, eigentlich. Aber wenn ich in ein Programm gehe das eine Verbindung zum Internet braucht bekommt es keine, wie z.b. Steam. Und der Internet Explorer zeigt auch keine Websites an. ABER es kommt auch keine Meldung wie "Website kann nicht angezeigt werden" sondern es wird einfach ewig geladen und nichts passiert! Woran könnte das liegen? Windows wurde mehrfach neu aufgesetzt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2012)

Benutzt du WLAN ?
Schalte den Router mal vollständig ab für eine Minute und schalte ihn wieder ein.
Welche Firewall bzw Antivirus benutzt du ?


----------



## Festplatte (29. Mai 2012)

Jop, ich benutze WLAN, hatte dieses Problem aber noch nie und den Router habe ich bereits neugestartet. Meine Virensoftware ist Avast! , auf meinem anderen Rechner ist das aber auch installiert und der PC hat keine Probleme, mein WLAN-Stick ist von Hama.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (29. Mai 2012)

Teste mal ohne Firewall bzw Antivirussoftware.


----------



## Festplatte (29. Mai 2012)

OK, mache ich morgen!


----------



## Torsley (30. Mai 2012)

du kannst auch mal den router log einsehen was der so sagt. ich hab schon zwei router gehabt die ne macke hatten. das konnte man im log ganz gut sehen weil die router in relativ kurzen abständen verbindungsabbrüche hatten.


----------



## Festplatte (30. Mai 2012)

An Avast liegt es anscheinend nicht, im Routerlog werde ich so bald wie möglich nachsehen. Verdammter billiger Speedport...  EDIT: Im Log sind keine Auffälligkeiten, alles normal.  Also woran könnte es noch liegen? Der Router wird ziemlich warm, soll ich ihn vielleicht mal besser kühlen?


----------



## Festplatte (1. Juni 2012)

Sorry, weil Doppelpost. Aber es ist wichtig. Wir wollen uns eventuell nächste Woche eine FritzBox holen, wenn das Problem am billigen Telekom-Router liegt. Weiß jemand wie hitzeempfindlich so ein Router ist? Und wie man "genau" ausschließen kann, das es am PC liegt? Lohnt es sich, unten in den Router zusätzliche Luftlöcher zu bohren, sodass die Luft besser durchzieht? Wenn ich das Problem habe und den PC neustarte ist das Problem behoben, aber es taucht trotzdem in unregelmäßigen Abständen erneut auf. Es kann sein das es mal eine Woche funktioniert und dann mal wieder nicht. Der PC zeigt mir alles als OK an. Und da Windows neu aufgesetzt wurde, zweifle ich daran, das es am PC liegt...  Hoffentlich stimmt das!  Und meine letzte Frage: Eine FritzBox ist ja nicht nur eine WLAN-Antenne, sondern ein eigenständiger Router, mit dem ich den Speedport dann nicht mehr brauche, oder?


----------



## Torsley (2. Juni 2012)

nur weil du den pc neu startest geht doch der router/modem nicht aus. :O zumindest nicht die die mir so geläufig sind. ich denke mal die werden bei genau wie andere elektronische bauteile irgendwann ihr hitze limit erreicht haben. aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es in nem router mal 60°c und aufwärts werden. aber da ich in der richtung keine erfahrung habe kann ich nichts sicheres sagen.


----------

